# In memory of the best boy to ever walk the earth



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! He was a very handsome pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Handsome pony indeed! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, so sorry! :hug: Did your boy have laminitis? A good friend had to put down a magnificent 17yo TB last year because of that and we're both still gutted at the loss of him...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the pics... sorry for your loss.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He did have laminitis but that wasn't the reason he was put down, he had bilateral patella luxation which was a lot worse in one leg then the other, the patella luxation kept causing the ligaments in his stifle to be stretched until they became useless so sadly he lost all stability in that joint so every time he pick his leg up his patella would dislocate, so he was in a great deal of pain which pain killer no longer even touched.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's sad. I had to put my mare down in April because of a suspected pedunculated lipoma. Loss of condition and eventually intermittent cramping pain that was getting less intermittent and more painful with time. She was 32, which actually didn't make it any easier. She'd been in my life so long and we had such mutual affection that it felt like someone took the moon out of the sky when she died - the whole universe just felt wrong. It's also awful when the best thing you can do for someone you love it to kill them, dammit. It would be so much better if they all just died peacefully in their sleep, but we actually know of only two horses who did that... :-( Hang in there, RB, and take good care of yourself, your boy would want you to. :hug:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I totally understand how hard it must have been and how much you're hurting


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all grieve for you and your handsome boy. :hugs:


----------

